# java.lang.SecurityException: class "javax.persistence.TupleElement"'s signer information does not match ...



## markus2510 (9. Mai 2019)

Fortsetzung des Titels: signer information of other classes

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen? Mir sagt diese Fehlermeldung überhaupt nichts.

Ich habe eine HTML-Seite mit einem Login-Formular, dieses ruft dann ein LoginServlet auf in dem ich über eine selbstgeschriebene Klasse die Benutzerdaten mit denen aus der DB vergleiche (über JPA).

lg, Markus


----------



## mrBrown (9. Mai 2019)

Da werden Klassen falsch geladen, vermutlich weil's das gleiche package in verschiedenen Jars gibt.


Welchen Server nutzt du und welche Libs sind in deiner war(?) mitgeliefert?


----------

